

LISPed: The power of programming languages - adilsaleem
http://adil.2scomplement.com/?p=6

======
jshen
"The lives of Chinese people are not any worse because of the inability to say
‘R’. Ditto for the programming languages."

Doesn't this contradict the essay?

"The best way is to just take the word of a better hacker."

Except for the difficult issue that great hackers had different opinions about
which languages are best. Which do you listen to?

~~~
delackner
His choice of phrasing is perhaps poor, but no it is not a contradiction.

If you don't know your life could be better, you are spared the disappointment
of knowing you lack something desirable.

~~~
jshen
but that isn't what he says. He says that there lives are NOT any worse. This
is very different than saying they don't realize they are worse off. I.e. it's
a contradiction

